# Vortex



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

ok so i got vortex on my phone a couple days ago and the battery life isnt any better then my stock was. so i got battery calibratorand follewed its instructions to the t. charged to 100%, click battery calibration then unplug. i let the phone fully run out of battery then charged to 100% again with no breaks. still same battery life as stock was. So i got droid x overclock to do the lower voltage thing to get battery life. but im not sure wat all to do on the overclock and dont want to mess up my phone. anyone have any tips or ideas to get bettery battery life. btw this rom is awesome other then bat life. i love all the features and being able to customize everything.


----------



## jdcmusicman (Sep 23, 2011)

millersss said:


> ok so i got vortex on my phone a couple days ago and the battery life isnt any better then my stock was. so i got battery calibratorand follewed its instructions to the t. charged to 100%, click battery calibration then unplug. i let the phone fully run out of battery then charged to 100% again with no breaks. still same battery life as stock was. So i got droid x overclock to do the lower voltage thing to get battery life. but im not sure wat all to do on the overclock and dont want to mess up my phone. anyone have any tips or ideas to get bettery battery life. btw this rom is awesome other then bat life. i love all the features and being able to customize everything.


The settings I use in android overclock is low voltage 900mhz top speed and have it set to ondemand.
Also make sure you don't have any stray Apps running amuck in the background.
The only other thing I could really sugest is to lower your screen brightness.
Im still at 70% with pretty moderate use all day. Even without the overclock app I get better life than on stock. If I can think of any thing else that may help you I will let you know


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

poontab said:


> Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


sorry for the mispost.


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

What are you getting? I've been on mine all day. Heavier than normal use still have. I usually get 15-18 hrs on my normal use. Here is today. Not sure why pandora not showing.


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

csk415 said:


> What are you getting? I've been on mine all day. Heavier than normal use still have. I usually get 15-18 hrs on my normal use. Here is today. Not sure why pandora not showing.
> 
> View attachment 10380
> 
> ...


i turned my phone on today at noon after 100% charge. and have not been on it much at all today. in the market a couple times and on ebay app for a little bit but not as much as i usually am. so its been about 12 hours and its on 20% bat life right now. also i would get you a screen shot but my market is not alowing me to download anything. driving me crazy now because i been wanting to get a couple apps and cannot now. i got a wifi tether and it hasnt worked since i got that. should i try and delete that app and see if i can use my market again


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

millersss said:


> i turned my phone on today at noon after 100% charge. and have not been on it much at all today. in the market a couple times and on ebay app for a little bit but not as much as i usually am. so its been about 12 hours and its on 20% bat life right now. also i would get you a screen shot but my market is not alowing me to download anything. driving me crazy now because i been wanting to get a couple apps and cannot now. i got a wifi tether and it hasnt worked since i got that. should i try and delete that app and see if i can use my market again


Have yu tried using powerboost?







I got 24 hours on vortex easy


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

millersss said:


> Have yu tried using powerboost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im not the OP but want to know. Are you talking about the powerboost in your sig? What does a powerboost do?


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

csk415 said:


> Get a screen up. Sounds like something is pecking at your battery. Try clearing the cache on your market. If you dont know how go into manage applications, select market, select clear cache. If that dosent work clear data also. Not sure about tether. I dont have a use for tethering righ now. Tether dosent work like it did on froyo. There are a few steps to make it work on GB. I dont know if the vortex rom has tether working. Havent tried.
> 
> well I cleared cache and still no work so I cleared data and wala, market is fixed. Thank you for the advice. I can get screen shots now.
> 
> Im not the OP but want to know. Are you talking about the powerboost in your sig? What does a powerboost do?


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sweet. Glad I could help out.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

csk415 said:


> I dont know if the vortex rom has tether working. Havent tried.


tethering works ,its built into the rom

Sent from me


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

Going to sound stupid but do I use the 3g mobile hotspot in the app drawer? Its nice to have if needed but since I got my girls (wife included) the D3 I no longer needed it for thier ipod touch.


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> Have yu tried using powerboost?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok well i did the powerboost in your sig and everything seemed to work good while doing it. but how do you tell if it worked? thank you


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

millersss said:


> ok well i did the powerboost in your sig and everything seemed to work good while doing it. but how do you tell if it worked? thank you


Sorry for not responding. Should be an option in the main menu of powerboost to run checkmods. What version did yu Install 2.0 or 2.0.2?


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> Sorry for not responding. Should be an option in the main menu of powerboost to run checkmods. What version did yu Install 2.0 or 2.0.2?


I never got anything for powerboost. Everything said it downloaded successful. I followed all the directions. I believe it is 2.0 that I downloaded


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

Heres a screen shot of my battery usage and you can see my bat Is at 40%


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

What is your display set at? Do you use go launcher widgets? I use adw ex and it doesn't show on my stats. 7% seems high. Look at my screen I posted earlier and adw doesn't even show. Try a different launcher for a day or two and see what happens.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Go launcher is a hog. Great launcher but not worth the resources it uses.


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

csk415 said:


> What is your display set at? Do you use go launcher widgets? I use adw ex and it doesn't show on my stats. 7% seems high. Look at my screen I posted earlier and adw doesn't even show. Try a different launcher for a day or two and see what happens.


My display is just on auto. I was actually going to download adw ex the night my market wasn't working. I will download that and give it a whirl as well


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

millersss said:


> My display is just on auto. I was actually going to download adw ex the night my market wasn't working. I will download that and give it a whirl as well


I have my display set on lowest setting. Auto will consume more battery. If I need the screen brighter I use the brightness control in pull down menu and turn it off when done. For the launcher this is what I recommend. Get home manager from market. Find all the replacement launchers on the market you want to try and download them. Once you have then downloaded fire up home manager. You will see all your launchers. You don't want them all running so you will need to kill them. Press the launcher name (not the switch button) of the ones you don't want to use and select kill. The launcher labeled motorola leave running. Choose the launcher you want and select switch and make it default home. When you get ready to try another just go into home manager and choose one but make sure to kill the one you just came from. You can have as many as you want just don't have them all running. I have 7 launchers that I mess with. Hope this wasn't to confusing.


----------



## jdcmusicman (Sep 23, 2011)

I use go launcher and it rarely shows in battery ..here's a screen shot of my use today my battery is still at 50% after little over 11 hrs of average to moderate use.


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow. I wonder why I cant pull any battery life out of it. Could it be that my phone is over a year old now?


----------



## BasfordXela (Jun 15, 2011)

Shouldn't be that. I've had mine since release. I get good battery life on vortex.


----------



## jdcmusicman (Sep 23, 2011)

millersss said:


> Wow. I wonder why I cant pull any battery life out of it. Could it be that my phone is over a year old now?


I don't know. Maybe your battery is going bad.
One other thing that i do is use a app called adjbrightness. I use it to keep my button lights off and I set my display brightness with it to 10 when im indoors.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

millersss said:


> Wow. I wonder why I cant pull any battery life out of it. Could it be that my phone is over a year old now?


Do you have the extended battery?


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

csk415 said:


> I have my display set on lowest setting. Auto will consume more battery. If I need the screen brighter I use the brightness control in pull down menu and turn it off when done. For the launcher this is what I recommend. Get home manager from market. Find all the replacement launchers on the market you want to try and download them. Once you have then downloaded fire up home manager. You will see all your launchers. You don't want them all running so you will need to kill them. Press the launcher name (not the switch button) of the ones you don't want to use and select kill. The launcher labeled motorola leave running. Choose the launcher you want and select switch and make it default home. When you get ready to try another just go into home manager and choose one but make sure to kill the one you just came from. You can have as many as you want just don't have them all running. I have 7 launchers that I mess with. Hope this wasn't to confusing.


that was perfectly clear. so i put my brightness on the lowest and just use the brightness button when i cant see it and then shut it back off when i get done. also i am only using adw ex and go for my launchers. i love go launcher, its the best that i have experienced so far. and i did also get the home manager and have adw killed right now. thanks for the help but for some reason its still not helping the bat any. im confused still. oh well having the rom itself is worth it to me


----------



## csk415 (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry your battery life sucks. I'm out of ideas at the moment. Might want to move your question to the main vortex thread. Better chance someone might know how to help.


----------

